# Manteo Beach Club late September



## planada (Oct 29, 2006)

Have searched for months and finally was able to make a trade through II for The Manteo Beach Club for Sept 22-28 2007. The weather icon shows it being 61' and sunny. I really cannot find any current info on the resort review boards and wondered whether the gof courses are still playable, wineries are open, and if this is a good time to go, so late in the Fall? If it isn't.............oh well, we are going anyway! Anyone familiar with resort and area, and advice?


----------



## Victoria (Oct 29, 2006)

We have not stayed there, yet, but it looked wonderful when we visited.  The weather and golfing should be great.  As everywhere, you never know about these things for sure!  Be sure and visit the Mission winery!


----------



## eal (Oct 29, 2006)

The wineries in the Oakanagan are open year round and the golf courses are open at least til the end of October, you should have a fabulous time - I'm jealous!


----------



## BevL (Oct 30, 2006)

Absolutely spectacular time to go.  This year was warmer than most, but the wine festival usually runs from late September to early October.  We were up there, sitting on the deck at one of the vineyards listening to a jazz trio eating our picnic lunch and sampling wine - does that sound good??

It will not be quite as crowded as summer, not too hot and unless you hit some unseasonanble rain, it would be my choice of the time of year to go.

Great exchange!!


----------



## BevL (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, the Grand and Manteo Beach Club are the only two resorts in Kelowna worth staying in, IMHO.  The Grand is more central, but Manteo is very, very nice.

If you decide you can't go ...


----------



## ricoba (Oct 30, 2006)

I can't speak about the resort.  But I agree with the others Kelowna in the fall is lovely.  You should probably get warm but not hot sunny days and cool to crisp evenings.  

I lived in Vancouver for a number of years and always loved going "over" to the Okanogan.  In my opinion it's sort of Canada's California, sunny, warmer and dryer than the rest of BC.  But it's also a lovely four season climate....something I sometimes miss here in Southern California.  

Overall I don't think you will regret Kelowna in the fall.

Enjoy!


----------



## planada (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you so much every one! I am now very excited after all your comments. Mission Winery here we come! Now.....recommendations for golf courses?


----------



## BevL (Nov 5, 2006)

Frankly, while Mission Winery is very, very nice, they are very, very snobby.  Try some of the smaller wineries - the one I referred to where we brought our own food and had a wonderful afternoon is called the Dirty Laundry Winery.  Quails Gate is a good winery, smaller.  There's also a wine train that we're going to try our next trip up there - sounds like fun.

I don't golf, sorry.

It's raining like crazy here today and I'm opening a nice bottle of Reisling Muscat that we bought at Silk Scarf Winery - another brand new small one up there.  Mmmmm.


----------



## eal (Nov 5, 2006)

We enjoy touring at Grey Monk.


----------



## djyamyam (Nov 5, 2006)

BevL said:
			
		

> Quails Gate is a good winery, smaller.


 
I 2nd the Quails Gate winery.  Some of their past wines are award winners and absolutely great!  If you like cheese to complement the wine, I would also recommend touring the Carmelis Goat cheese store  http://www.carmelisgoatcheese.com/okanaganfire.php.  They take you through a cheese tasting of about 30 types of goat cheese that they make on site.  DW is a cheese lover and absolutely loved it.

For golf, Gallaghers Canyon GC is right across from the airport and is one of the top courses.  My friend has picked me up in a golf cart.  Quail is also right across from the airport.  Predator Ridge, just a ways out from the town is also one to go to (Telus had their nationally televised Skins game there a few years back).  That's a great course that I golfed one Oct.  Here's a link of some great golf courses, a few of which have been ranked in Golf Digest.  http://www.vtours.com/kelowna/golf.htm

You won't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Elli (Nov 5, 2006)

eal said:
			
		

> We enjoy touring at Grey Monk.


There is also a great restaurant at that winery - expensive, but very good food.


----------



## chalucky (Apr 26, 2007)

We stayed at Manteo last summer and will be going back this summer...it was one of the nicest timeshare experiences we have had. The folks at Manteo could not have been nicer.

PM me if you have specific (non golf) questions.


----------



## BevL (Apr 26, 2007)

chalucky said:


> We stayed at Manteo last summer and will be going back this summer...it was one of the nicest timeshare experiences we have had. The folks at Manteo could not have been nicer.
> 
> PM me if you have specific (non golf) questions.



Did you exchange in?  If you don't mind sharing, what did you use to get in there?  Feel free to PM me.

Bev


----------

